# Me wethers wont walk!!!



## goatshower (Dec 9, 2012)

I've had these wethers for about a month or so. I work then everyday and thy don't want to walk on the chain. One of them refuses to walk even on the halter. But they both brace beautifully. My paint wether bad a problem of pushing to hard though. Any one know that to do to ease his brace?


----------



## thatgoatshower (Aug 15, 2013)

Don't be afraid to be somewhat aggressive and assertive with them, I don't mean to hurt them, but I mean to not be afraid to use your strength to not let them get away with planting their feet when you're telling them to walk. 

Halter training: believe it or not, I find it easier to collar train, but the first step to halter train/brake a stubborn goat is to tie it up (while in halter), let the goat fight it and fight it, eventually he'll understand that he will not win; therefore he will give up and just stand there, when this happens, it is best to reward them by letting them go. 

Collar training: I put the collars on for the first time & just let the goats walk around and get used to it, after that, I just pretend as if they were already collar trained, this requires a lot of strength to pull the goat along, but I find it get easier and easier quickly, as goats are intelligent & will realize that if they walk along with you, they won't choke or have to put forth so much effort. If your goat is very reluctant & starts choking too much, coaxing them to walk with treats is a good idea. 

Driving: Like I said in the email, try backing off a bit, I find that the harder you drive, the harder the goat drives back. 

I wish you all the luck!


----------



## goatshower (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks!!!!! I really appreciate it!!!!


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

I agree with te coaxing with treats! My wether would not Walk to save his life until I pulled out the treats. The only problem with this is they start wanting treats all the time and will crowd you looking for treats.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

One of my friends had market weathers and she used a crop whip to tap their butt when they wouldn't move it only worked on one so the other one she pulled his tail. Personally I don't like either method but they appear to get the job done...


----------

